# Vape getting hot



## Ronell (18/9/16)

I got my eleaf ijust s vape today and the tip gets very hot when you smoke. It also makes me cough. I'm using 3mg nicotine. Am I doing something wrong?? Please help. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (18/9/16)

Hi Ronel, 
Is this your fist vape device?
Did you recently kick the ciggies habit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronell (18/9/16)

Hi @GerritVisagie. Yes this is my fist and yes I am trying to kick the smoking habit. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (18/9/16)

@Ronell i believe the kit comes with a 0.3ohm coil and a 0.5ohm coil. Try the 0.5ohm coil as it will vape a bit cooler than the 0.3ohm. Also close the airflow a bit.


----------



## Ronell (18/9/16)

Ok I will have a look and try that 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (18/9/16)

Ok. 
The coughing thing is normal, even when I switched from a twisp to a vape, I had the coughing thing. 
It lasts about a day, till your throat gets used to the dense vapor.

The device getting hot could be the way you are using it, you may be chain vaping so it gets hot, also mouth-to-lung makes the device hotter due to less air flowing over the coil so cooling is a bit restricted. 

Nothing to be concerned about.. 

PS- Great choice to take up vaping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (18/9/16)

Ronell said:


> Ok I will have a look and try that
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Dont forget to allow a few minutes for the coil to soak up liquid before you vape the new coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (18/9/16)

Hope that helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (18/9/16)

Ronell said:


> I got my eleaf ijust s vape today and the tip gets very hot when you smoke. It also makes me cough. I'm using 3mg nicotine. Am I doing something wrong?? Please help.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



If the cravings get bad, try 6mg nicotine. Definitely use the 0.5 Coils to begin with. Try to reduce the air flow a bit. Don't hit hard, take small puffs to start with. If you taste a burned taste, the coil is burned out, change it immediately. Make sure you prime the coils very well before vaping. After priming, open the atty to let some air in to avoid a vacuum, which tends to cause quick burnout of the coils.

All the best. Just persevere and experiment. Watch you Tube clips. I hope you kick the stinkies completely as soon as possible. Well done for making the switch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ronell (18/9/16)

Thank you everyone. I'm going to try the other coil now and let you know how it goes

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (18/9/16)

Also, please let me know if you're enjoying the device, as I'm researching to get my dad a device to get off the stinkies too. 
Thanx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronell (18/9/16)

O. 5 coils work like a charm!! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine (18/9/16)

Probably the best "Starter Kit" available on the market. Great value for money for what you get.


----------

